# Buttermilk Biscuits from Pancake/Waffle mix?



## kmatica08

Is there any way you can make biscuits using buttermilk pancake and waffle mix? If it's possible it'd be wonderful, itd save me a trip to the store.

Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## msmofet

kmatica08 said:


> Is there any way you can make biscuits using buttermilk pancake and waffle mix? If it's possible it'd be wonderful, itd save me a trip to the store.
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated.


 
i just googled and found this recipe. i guess you could use any mix.

Continental Mills - Buttermilk Pancake Mix

*Buttermilk Biscuits*

2 1/2 cups *Krusteaz Buttermilk Pancake Mix*
1/3 cup water
1/4 cup butter, melted
1 egg 
Preheat oven to 425°F. In medium bowl, stir together pancake mix and remaining ingredients until dough forms. Transfer dough to lightly floured surface. Roll out dough and fold in half; turn one quarter turn and roll to 1/2-inch thickness. Cut with 2 1/2-inch biscuit cutter. Place biscuits side by side with edges touching onto ungreased baking sheet. Bake 10-12 minutes or until golden brown. Serve warm. 
_Makes nine, 2 1/2-inch biscuits._ 

*Variations:*
*Cheddar Biscuits:* Prepare buttermilk biscuits as directed, adding 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese and 1 teaspoon dry mustard. Bake as directed.
*Sour Cream & Dill Biscuits:* Prepare buttermilk biscuits as directed, substituting 1/2 cup sour cream for the water and adding 1 teaspoon dried dill weed. Bake as directed. 
*Drop Biscuits:* Prepare buttermilk biscuit dough as directed. Drop dough by heaping tablespoons onto ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 425°F 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Check the box/bag...There may be a recipe there!!

Welcome to DC....

Have Fun!!!


----------



## SRL

I wouldn't add an egg to it for biscuits. Just mix in a little additional baking powder and cut a bit more shortening into the dry mix until it's like coarse flour. Add in enough water to make the dough and knead for 10-15 seconds before pressing out on your floured cutting board.

I made scones from Belgian Waffle mix the other day and they came out just right.


----------



## Phil

*No egg for biscuits...*

Here is a common and wonderful biscuit recipe
1 cup flour, 1 Tbl. sugar, 1 tsp. baking powder,  1l2 tsp. baking soda, 1/4 tsp. salt. Mix together and cut in 2 Tbs. shortening. Pour in about a 1/4 cup buttermilk, mix, then knead dough and flatten to about a half inch. You may need to sprinkle a little more flour on the dough. I use a drinking glass to cut biscuits to shape and place on a cookie sheet and bake at 400 for about 8-10 minutes. Makes about five. However, I have been using a cultured buttermilk powder instead of buttermilk. I believe it makes flakier biscuits. You can alter the recipe by adding an egg, substitute cooking oil for the shortening, and add about a cup of buttermilk and you have great pancake batter.


----------



## Robo410

you certainly can with biskwik mix


----------

